Ask HN: What modern CSS framework do you use? - franca
======
onion2k
Since Grid and Flexbox became well supported enough to use there's no need for
a CSS framework, so I don't use one. If I need a UI toolkit I use
react.semantic-ui.com or bootstrap 4, but I prefer not to.

